# standard/formal dress



## babyjoker (17 Jan 2006)

Hi,

Sorry if this question has already been asked. What do reservists (MP) get issued as far as standard dress and do they have an option of formal dress wear?

Thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jan 2006)

Babyjoker,

I'm not an MP, and I'm not really sure what your asking, so I'll wait before i wade in on the subject. In the meantime, please read the following links before posting again.

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Dissident (18 Jan 2006)

Dress is cadpat uniform with proper accoutrement, red beret and brassard. All issued.

DEU's with proper accoutrement and red beret is the typical formal wear. Initial issue is free, replacement are in the form of points on logistik unicorp.

Mess kit for mess diners is also authorized, but is not issued, members need to pay for it themselves.

I have heard rumors of upcoming possible changes, but like most of what I hear, I'll believe it when I see it.

If you are wondering about reservist wearing the snazy black uniforms, no, not in a million years.


----------



## babyjoker (18 Jan 2006)

Thanks Dissident,

That helps clear up my questions. Do you know of any websites where I could view the uniforms that you spoke of.

The Babyjoker


----------



## FastEddy (4 Feb 2006)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Dress is cadpat uniform with proper accoutrement, red beret and brassard. All issued.
> 
> DEU's with proper accoutrement and red beret is the typical formal wear. Initial issue is free, replacement are in the form of points on logistik unicorp.
> 
> ...




Just a question, I am now referring to Pre 1968 ERA, Patrol Dress (Blues) all ranks, were optional for OR's and were purchased at ones personal expense. They were required Mess Dress for Sr NCO's and Officers, again at personal expense.
But Mess Kit, Red Pea Jacket etc. was worn by Officers only.
You refer to Mess kit, could you describe it and who and were it is worn.
Thanks a Million.


----------



## Dissident (6 Feb 2006)

The Mess kit (Red jacket/winter and white/summer) is now also authorized uniform for NCM. Only worn on such occasions like mess diners. (In our case, the platoon anniversary.)


----------



## FastEddy (7 Feb 2006)

Dissident said:
			
		

> The Mess kit (Red jacket/winter and white/summer) is now also authorized uniform for NCM. Only worn on such occasions like mess diners. (In our case, the platoon anniversary.)




Thanks Dissident, Boy things have sure changed.

I guess any self respecting MP  has invested in one, I know the Blues were for us in the Corp.

Does this Mess Kit extend to all of the Army's other Branch's.

Cheers.


----------



## Dissident (8 Feb 2006)

Actually, most junior NCM's don't bother spending the $1000 or so required for a full mess kit. At those occasions, we usually wear DEU's with white shirt and bow tie. The individuals in the above picture have been in longer than dirt. One young cpl also got the mess kit, after coming back from a tour, with way too much money in his pocket...

I am not sure about any other trades or branch, as I have not gone to a combine mess diner so far.


----------

